# Figured I go ahead and introduce myself.



## shorty9 (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey,  Am new on here. 25yrs old and have been lifting since I was 14, have competed in BB 4x in the past and have just gotten back into serious training in the last 12months or so after several years off. Planning to compete again in the midwest in early 2012. Need to take some time to put some size back on and bring my legs back up before would even consider stepping on stage again... 
Anyway, before i start rambling I will wrap this up. Am a regular poster on another board, and 1 of the mods here also posts over there and he told me I ought to check Ironmagazine forums out. So here I am. Look forward to learning more and contributing where I can. 

                   Cheers,    Shorty


----------



## Arnold (Apr 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*shorty9* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome Shorty, we are glad you are here.  4 Shows, that is awesome


----------



## vortrit (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome shorty9!


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello.


----------



## vortex (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## eyeofdestiny (Apr 20, 2011)

welcome shorty


----------



## SRX (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello


----------



## sudoe (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## superman39 (Apr 23, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Danmaster06 (Apr 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

